# New Here !!!



## civicdemon (Feb 23, 2011)

So i have ben around pit bulls all my life, had one Red nose in my family for over 18 yrs. then she past and i was about 16 years old and got My best friend.



















this dog seen me thru some times and she was alwys there for me. I love her with all my heart and alwys will. This year after getting her booster shot for ravies she developed cancer and had to be put down 2 weeks ago. I have not ben the same since. I miss her so much she has ben my companion for 10+ years. I will alwys love her my ( Dukes ) her name is Daisy Dukes.

So my dad was also really broken up about her passing and i went out to get him a pup.

went out and got him this little girl



















This girl was so beautiful i knew they would love her. 
Blue Fawn and just beautiful. i named her Chula. When i went to my moms house to take her to my dad they feel in love right away. But i had her for 2 days so i did also.

Long story short My girl went back i brought me home the one that i loved from the litter.

Also a blue faw but with a blue mask.




























This is my new pup Pebles.

I love this little girl. She so cute and smart and playfull.

Never will i forget my Daisy Dukes. RIP My friend Love you alwys Daisy.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP... Pebles is adorable!


----------



## civicdemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks . she really is.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to GP  sorry about your girl dukes....your new pups are very cute. What kind of cancer did Daisy have? Was it discovered that she had cancer while at the vet getting her rabies shot? Anyways, hope you stick around here...there is lots to learn!


----------



## civicdemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Welcome to GP  sorry about your girl dukes....your new pups are very cute. What kind of cancer did Daisy have? Was it discovered that she had cancer while at the vet getting her rabies shot? Anyways, hope you stick around here...there is lots to learn!


no it developed shortly after, i did some reserch and it shows that some shots can cause cancer in dogs. its crazy. Im not sure on the type of cancer. but her glangs were so swolen and rock hard right at her neck she could not eat it was horrible. My pore girl ugh sorry dont like thinking about it. i know it was the shot that did it i just know it. she was perfecly fine before it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to GP. Sorry for your loss. Dukes was a beautiful girl. Pups are cute!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

civicdemon said:


> no it developed shortly after, i did some reserch and it shows that some shots can cause cancer in dogs. its crazy. Im not sure on the type of cancer. but her glangs were so swolen and rock hard right at her neck she could not eat it was horrible. My pore girl ugh sorry dont like thinking about it. i know it was the shot that did it i just know it. she was perfecly fine before it.


Well, there are studies being done on Over vaccination in our pets and links to cancers. It is the law for rabies though. Where I live it is every 3 yrs. Go to the health and nutrition area on the forum. There is a few threads and a stickey regarding it. Also, make sure you are feeding your pups a high quality food. There are also links to poor diet and cancer as well. You are at the right place to learn and give your girls a happy healthy life


----------



## civicdemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Well, there are studies being done on Over vaccination in our pets and links to cancers. It is the law for rabies though. Where I live it is every 3 yrs. Go to the health and nutrition area on the forum. There is a few threads and a stickey regarding it. Also, make sure you are feeding your pups a high quality food. There are also links to poor diet and cancer as well. You are at the right place to learn and give your girls a happy healthy life


I Will do, Im at work now and bored so i do have the chance to look around. Like i said im not new to the breed and have alwys loved them i will enjoy learning more about them. Thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

civicdemon said:


> I Will do, Im at work now and bored so i do have the chance to look around. Like i said im not new to the breed and have alwys loved them i will enjoy learning more about them. Thanks.


Lol. I do the same thing at work. I know you are experienced with the breed...just health wise for them is what I meant by learning


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats a GREAT Post. I also lost my Girl last year to Some Kind of Liver Problem. I got her at 18 yrs old in my First Apartment. My Lanlord told me i had to get rid of her when he heard she was a Pitbull, So I moved. She traveled w/me for work, NY/FL/GA/KY/VA and back to NY. We bought our first house and went camping every yr...She got sick last yr ay 12 but was still so with it mentally, It killed me to let her go, But it was the right thing to do as she didnt have to suffer.. I love stories like ours when the Dogs have had a Full life w/the ones they love. Congrats on the new Pup, She's a Dollface, lol...I myself got 2 more a couple wks ago, and Im like a Kid over here on the floor w/them


----------



## civicdemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Pitbull Palace said:


> Thats a GREAT Post. I also lost my Girl last year to Some Kind of Liver Problem. I got her at 18 yrs old in my First Apartment. My Lanlord told me i had to get rid of her when he heard she was a Pitbull, So I moved. She traveled w/me for work, NY/FL/GA/KY/VA and back to NY. We bought our first house and went camping every yr...She got sick last yr ay 12 but was still so with it mentally, It killed me to let her go, But it was the right thing to do as she didnt have to suffer.. I love stories like ours when the Dogs have had a Full life w/the ones they love. Congrats on the new Pup, She's a Dollface, lol...I myself got 2 more a couple wks ago, and Im like a Kid over here on the floor w/them


Yeah im the same way all over the floor with her lol. Shes being a handfull do lol not letting me sleep. See i work graveyard. so i get out at about 730 am and my Girl Friend goes to work at 530 am and takes her out to go potty at that time. after that shes in the room untill i get home. My day ends by turning on the heat lights and uvb light for my zoo ( Lizards and snakes ) 5 lizards, ( 1 Plated, 2 Bearded Dragons, 1 Iguana and 1 Frilled Dragon.) also one snake ( Red Tail Boa ) I mist all there cages change there water and so on. Then i go out and feed my Girls dog's Black Lab, and her Pit Bull Dino. Ill post pics of him later when i take some. I give them fresh water then i go to my room take out pebles give her a bit of food. watch TV for 30 min or so then i take her out to potty again, then she comes in the room and i go to sleep. usually my girlfriend get out at 1pm so she come home and takes her out to roam the house for the rest of the day. But tham pebles had ben waking me up the last couple days at 12 im like tham it lol. so yeah my day ends with even more work after a night of work lol. O well i love my animals.

Sorry for the long Story. lol


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

what adorable pups. cant wait to watch them grow up  I am sorry for your loss also.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

civicdemon said:


> Yeah im the same way all over the floor with her lol. Shes being a handfull do lol not letting me sleep. See i work graveyard. so i get out at about 730 am and my Girl Friend goes to work at 530 am and takes her out to go potty at that time. after that shes in the room untill i get home. My day ends by turning on the heat lights and uvb light for my zoo ( Lizards and snakes ) 5 lizards, ( 1 Plated, 2 Bearded Dragons, 1 Iguana and 1 Frilled Dragon.) also one snake ( Red Tail Boa ) I mist all there cages change there water and so on. Then i go out and feed my Girls dog's Black Lab, and her Pit Bull Dino. Ill post pics of him later when i take some. I give them fresh water then i go to my room take out pebles give her a bit of food. watch TV for 30 min or so then i take her out to potty again, then she comes in the room and i go to sleep. usually my girlfriend get out at 1pm so she come home and takes her out to roam the house for the rest of the day. But tham pebles had ben waking me up the last couple days at 12 im like tham it lol. so yeah my day ends with even more work after a night of work lol. O well i love my animals.
> 
> Sorry for the long Story. lol


I hear ya, im off till the Snows gone so ive been talkin them out every 2 hrs 24/7..I was BEAT !! now at 11 and 12 wks there Both Potty trained and cry at the door 
i did the Reptile deal, have 3 Burmese Pythons, after 20 ft long they got nasty, there at the zoo now, hahahahah..ill stick to my baby's...


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to Go Pitbull.
Daisy was gorgeous and the two new pups are absolutely beautiful. I Love Pebles ears!


----------



## civicdemon (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone.


----------

